# Thrifty Thinker aka Cheap Thinker



## Hammonds (Dec 24, 2018)

In the quest of science and not wanting to waste Alumilite, how does acrylic artist type pants work with the coloring and /or adding streaking and swirling effects to the resin? Will it mix with the resin? Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 24, 2018)

Hammonds said:


> how does acrylic artist type pants work with the coloring



*Artist's Pants


 
*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 24, 2018)

I would guess that a recipe for disaster Gary. Alumilite doesn't like moisture, tends to create bubbles if present. Adding a latex paint probably would not work well. Easy enough to figure out, but I'd play with it on a small scale, as I'm pretty sure this one is going to go wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 25, 2018)

I have never used aluminite, but I have colored epoxy and other casting resins, (can't remember the brand) with artist acrylics, and oils, both have worked for me with no problems, I think the idea is worth experimenting with....


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 25, 2018)

I agree with Rocky's statement (OMG Must be Christmas day) but would love for you to prove us wrong!


----------

